# can someone repair this? MJ Superflashlight



## tanghy (Oct 9, 2019)

I have a MJ Superflashlight, the light engine has gone out (I think), it won't light up with fresh batteries. I was thinking of changing this to a tri LED?

anyone have any ideas or recommendations on who to approach?

thanks


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 10, 2019)

PM sent

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------

